# Need quality fillet knives



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

As the title says, I think after 15+ years of using countless red handled $10 rapala fillet knives I am due to treat myself to a good filet knife. Now, I know some will say a good sharpener is all you need, I use arkansas stones, and use electric instead of manual fillet knives, but I like to cut my fish up with real knives. I do like the flex of rapala knives and the feel, they just don't hold an edge long. That is the reason I want a knife made with quality metal that will hold an edge. I cut up all types of fish, from gills to salmon. I know I will need multiple knives, so suggestions on each will be appreciated. Mainly a gill knife, walleye knife, and a king/steel knife. I've been looking at Forschner, but don't know what models are the best. Also, I'm sure there are other brands which are reputable.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

If you're ever in the Baldwin area, the Meat Shack butcher shop has a nice variety of Forschner knives at decent prices. Great knives.
I think my next one will be a Rapid River. I've never used one, but watched one being used at a cleaning station and looked to be of very high quality.
Good luck and let us know what ya go with.

J


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

fore sure the Forschner's brand knifes i use those on my salmon/steel in a 12 inch cemitor style blade.... now for gills pike walleyes etc.. i use rapala's with the black non slip handles in a 8 inch which is the longest. i want enough blade to cut threw the gills not the 4 inch have problems cutting up gills ... also got a commer big eddy 2 knife i got from gander that works good too... made by crkt. by the way the crkt is only big enough for gills trout pike walleyes etc don't just buy it for steel salmon not enough blade there i think... but a good knife none the less...

http://www.crkt.com/Kommers-Big-Eddy-II-900in-Blade-GlassFilledNylonSheath-Combo-Edge


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Bubba blade fillet knives from bluegills to saltwater game fish they make all different size blades. They stay sharp and can also be used for butchering game. Check em out.

www.bubbablade.com/


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Check out the fillet knives from Knives of Alaska. They make excellent knives. Not cheap, but not the most expensive either.


----------



## aprils fool (Dec 31, 2011)

For the salmon I would say the forschner is what most are using. I have a 10" cimeter model that I really like. For everything else I have 2 others I use : A rada cutlery filet with 7" blade that holds a nice edge but the blade is a little stiff. And a old wood handle Rapala with 4" blade that I have had the longest and use most of the time. I think when you use something for a long time you get comfortable with it. 

Good luck,

Troy


----------



## Hairybear (Feb 28, 2011)

If you are from the Bay City area check out Black Forest Blades. very high quality knifes and they stay sharp all season. They also have great hunting knives and can sharped just about any knife to its maximum level


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I've used a lot of different fillet knives over the years. The one I think is the best of them all (adjustable length blade, flexible, and hold an edge) I would choose *Cutco.* They are not available OTC anywhere so online ordering is necessary. Lifetime guaranteed
The *Cutco* fillet knife is a "does it all" knife for anything from bluegills to big salmon. 
Good luck


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

A certain Charter Captain I met a while ago recommended Chicago Cutlery to me J...
After he honed his blade, he slashed 15 walleyes without any further stropping or honing, so I guess they hold an edge pretty darn good. 

I have NOT checked on the prices YET.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i bought a 30 dollar rachel ray diamond knife sharpener..takes less than a minute to sharpen a knife. i use it on my rapala filet knife and i can do 50 perch between shappenings. also use it on my good boning knives i use to cut up deer.available in most kitchen outlet stores

mine is 7 years old and still works great


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Don't know where to buy them because they were given to me. I have a large one for salmon and a small one for smaller fish. They also work good on deer.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> A certain Charter Captain I met a while ago recommended Chicago Cutlery to me J...
> After he honed his blade, he slashed 15 walleyes without any further stropping or honing, so I guess they hold an edge pretty darn good.
> 
> I have NOT checked on the prices YET.


I think I know that captain.

I have had the same 7 1/2" Chicago Cutlery filet knife for about 10 years and have cleaned thousands of walleyes with it and have never had to sharpen it once. Before each use, I polish the blade with a few strokes on a ceramic stick and then cut away. They cost under $20. The professional fish cutters at Manistee and Frankfort also use Chicago Cutlery knives. Incidentally, I use Chicago Cutlery knives in my taxidermy business too as do most of the other taxidermists I know. I also use them in my Kitchen too for cooking chores.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I like Benchmade folding filet knives. They hold an edge, they fold for safe traveling,and are very light weight. There are two sizes but I only have used the smaller six inch blade.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

I've been using a Forschner/Victronox 10" breaking knife for years on larger fish and love it. It's just a we bit narrower than the cimeter types. You can get a nice little catalog of these and other good products from Butcher & Packer Supply Co. in Madison Heights, MI. Their website is www.butcher-packer.com


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone fot your input it is greatly appreciated. I think I am going to go with roberts suggestion for an eye knife of a chicago cutlery, looks like I can get the 8." for around $18+ship. I also will be getting a cimeter 10" for salmon found one for $35+ ship. Thanks again for all of your input.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

vanj85 said:


> Thank you everyone fot your input it is greatly appreciated. I think I am going to go with roberts suggestion for an eye knife of a chicago cutlery, looks like I can get the 8." for around $18+ship. I also will be getting a cimeter 10" for salmon found one for $35+ ship. Thanks again for all of your input.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



chicago cutlery and wustof cutlery. i like the best wustof but the two were great i use to use them when i worked as a chef in a restaurant almost a million years ago. and they were good back then you most likely did not do wrong. any ways chicago cutlery is same as forshner the swiss army knife brand but has a thicker tang or blade on certain knifes. that what was nice about forshner cause they were more flexible which was perfect for filleting salmon but were stiff enough to go threw salmon pin bones easily. any ways wish you the best hope you get good use out of those knifes......

http://www.chefsarsenal.com/wusthof-pro-cimeter-knife-4858-7.html


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I think I know that captain.
> 
> I have had the same 7 1/2" Chicago Cutlery filet knife for about 10 years and have cleaned thousands of walleyes with it and have never had to sharpen it once.........


Heya Mike!!
How the hell are ya!!!  :lol: :fish2:

Hope life's treating you well, thanks for poppin' in!








RAS


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Love my Chicago folding fillet. I also like the little 4" rapala for trout fishing.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Ranger Ray said:


> Love my Chicago folding fillet. *I also like the little 4" rapala for trout fishing.
> *


I use for large fish some ground down butcher knives I buy at the M-65 baitshop just north of M-55. Only $3 each, and every bit as good as a forshner. Real good quality and hold an edge. For small fish, like my perch, I use the 4" rapala, and love it. If you don't cut through the bones, but fillet over them, it will hold and edge forever. Just touch it up with a steel as Mike mentioned above. With that all said, I used to use the Chicago Cutlery knives in restaurant work years ago, they are second to none on quality. Never though of looking into a fillet knife from them. Might have to now. Also have Cutco "fishermans solution" that extends from 6" to 9" and works great. So many knives, and so little fish right now to use them on.:lol:


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Dexter Russell knives are another good alternative. My "go to" fillet knife is a Dexter Russell 6" curved boning knife which I use 90% of the time. The 12" Dexter Russell Cimeter is a great for slabbing off fillets from large Trout and Salmon.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Just to complete the circle here, every knife will eventually dull if used. I bought one of these and really enjoy having sharp knives. Work Sharp tool.

Really easy to put a lasting professional edge on a filet knife.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Kennybks said:


> Just to complete the circle here, every knife will eventually dull if used. I bought one of these and really enjoy having sharp knives. Work Sharp tool.
> 
> Really easy to put a lasting professional edge on a filet knife.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I just can't see the price of them, think I'd prefer a Chef's Choice 3 stage for a few bucks more....
The WS just can't keep a precise angle like I'm used to.  Good to hear you like yours.... 

Sent from my NX008HD8G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Its a bit pricey for sure. Ive tried several and honestly it has limitations. Belts do flex slightly, and you're running up on one side down the other. Get around that easily by turning it around run from the back same up stroke. Finesse and a steady hand, it works for my usages. Their guides are pretty failsafe after you get used to it.

I sharpened everything but Mamma's butter knifes still using same belts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

A fine edge file, then a butchers steel. Razor sharp in no time.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Kennybks said:


> Just to complete the circle here, every knife will eventually dull if used. I bought one of these and really enjoy having sharp knives. Work Sharp tool.
> 
> Really easy to put a lasting professional edge on a filet knife.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Love mine. Creates the sharpest edge I have been able to put on a knife.


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

DFJISH said:


> I've used a lot of different fillet knives over the years. The one I think is the best of them all (adjustable length blade, flexible, and hold an edge) I would choose *Cutco.* They are not available OTC anywhere so online ordering is necessary. Lifetime guaranteed
> The *Cutco* fillet knife is a "does it all" knife for anything from bluegills to big salmon.
> Good luck


This is what i use fir fish and game. Its amazing.

C

Sent from my LGL35G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Ranger Ray said:


> Love mine. Creates the sharpest edge I have been able to put on a knife.


When I had a job as a cabinet maker Ray, my foreman used to train us to be able to shave our forearm hair off with a chisel using just a wet stone .... :yikes:
If you made a _*stupid mistake*_ using one of them, there was NO HIDING the huge puddle, let along the screams of horror like a little girl set on fire.... :lol: :lol:


... ... ... Jus' Sayin' ... .. ... :evilsmile


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> When I had a job as a cabinet maker Ray, my foreman used to train us to be able to shave our forearm hair off with a chisel using just a wet stone .... :yikes:
> If you made a _*stupid mistake*_ using one of them, there was NO HIDING the huge puddle, let along the screams of horror like a little girl set on fire.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> ... ... ... Jus' Sayin' ... .. ... :evilsmile


You have to spill some once and awhile Robert.  I have shoved a few carving tools into flesh a few times. You just kind of look down and go, oh, did I just do what I think I did? Then that warmth trickles down the flesh and you look down and go, oh crap. :lol: I will concede there are several sharpening techniques that can put just as good as edge on, but remember, in my case we are talking the challenged here. :lol:


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Ralph Smith said:


> A fine edge file, then a butchers steel. Razor sharp in no time.



most knifes that work for on. but forsners it will wreck them quickly. all you need is a ceramic hone or there brand steel to from a new edge. to much filing wrecks them to quick. i even sharpen axes with files it work that good! just a tip on the forsenrs thought...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Ranger Ray said:


> ........, but remember, in my case we are talking the challenged here. :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've spilled a bunch over the years brother! I want to keep what I got now, since I don't heal near as well as I once did! 
Maybe I'll have to take a closer look @ one of those and possibly I can get the opportunity to "field test" one - but all the diamond & carbide tooling I've played with over the years doesn't support the mindset of "cL0Z -E- NuFF" like the W/S tool's setup... just used to that concise angle & working in microns removed zone....:coolgleam


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

swaprat said:


> most knifes that work for on. but forsners it will wreck them quickly. all you need is a ceramic hone or there brand steel to from a new edge. to much filing wrecks them to quick. i even sharpen axes with files it work that good! just a tip on the forsenrs thought...


You can sharp any knife with a file and a steel, just have to make sure to put a double edge on it metal is metal, just have to keep it even on both sides, and once it shaves your arm, your good to go. If you sharpen "free hand", everone's edge is different. The factory edge will be different than what you would do with a steel by hand, whether it's ceramic,diamond, or plain old steel since the way you stroke the file or steel is your own style. Only way to get a true even edge the same every time is a sharpener like the "Lansky" sharpener.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Ralph Smith said:


> You can sharp any knife with a file and a steel, just have to make sure to put a double edge on it metal is metal, just have to keep it even on both sides, and once it shaves your arm, your good to go. If you sharpen "free hand", everone's edge is different. The factory edge will be different than what you would do with a steel by hand, whether it's ceramic,diamond, or plain old steel since the way you stroke the file or steel is your own style. Only way to get a true even edge the same every time is a sharpener like the "Lansky" sharpener.


Hey Ralphy, the "You can sharpen any knife" comment, I'm here to tell you not! Ive had a lot of friends in the meat carving business that tried to show me how and they failed! Got a steady hand and all, just never was able to get AS sharp as those guys could. 

Got a couple of friends with Lanskies as well. I've watched them use them. They couldn't get anywhere near the edge ws. I can't believe that the lansky system controls the angle any better than the work sharp tool. Really. The hole the guide goes into has slop and it can vary significantly by the users stroke. The guides on the WS tool allow way less play and always maintain proper angle.

We'll have to meet up sometime with a demo challenge lol. It can overgrind if you dont watch it on the heavier grit belts, but the last two belts are like leather and silk. 

My hats off to you if you can achieve similar or better results by hand.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Here you go. Razor sharp in no time.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Ive seen that video b4. He just floats and pulls it across. Same principle as the work sharp tool. Belt grinder. WS is just a scaled down handheld model. 

May we all have sharpness in knife, broadheads , eyesight and ???! HOOKS!! Lol
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I must own 25 fillet knives. They all work as long as I can get an edge on them. I use a steel or a diamond stick or a ceramic or an electric sharpener, whatever I feel like playing with but the best way to get an edge is to finish with a leather. I use an old restraint belt that I got from the psych ward of a hospital I was stationed in many years ago. Out on the patio, I hook the buckle to a chair then polish the blade on the belt. Do it outside because the leather will flake off.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

no matter what you do you got to strop it with a piece of leather! with the work sharp system or a file or stone or what ever. once those burs are gone you should be good..

http://www.stropman.com/


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

swaprat said:


> no matter what you do you got to strop it with a piece of leather! with the work sharp system or a file or stone or what ever. once those burs are gone you should be good..
> 
> http://www.stropman.com/


A buffing wheel on a bench grinder works just as good


----------

